# A new B16?



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I have noticed that Nissan changes Sentra chassis every 4-5 years. So the b15 has been run 5 years....so next year a B16? I would really like to see a new chassis because IMO the B15 is getting out dated. First thing they need to do is bring back the independent rear suspension in the back. I dont know very much about suspension, but wouldnt IRS provide better handling? Also they really need to get rid of the QG18 and get something stealthier, more upgradeable. I also hate the clutch in my 05...it engages towards the top instead of the bottom if you get what im saying. 

If there were to be a new B16 next year, I would like to see the Special Edition with a SR20 (we can all dream right?). As for the SE-R...I heard that most people had hard times getting them over 250hp am I correct? As for that, Nissan should bring out a more upgradeable motor for this one too. 

What is everybody's opinion on a new B16?


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

Biscuit said:


> I have noticed that Nissan changes Sentra chassis every 4-5 years. So the b15 has been run 5 years....so next year a B16? I would really like to see a new chassis because IMO the B15 is getting out dated. First thing they need to do is bring back the independent rear suspension in the back. I dont know very much about suspension, but wouldnt IRS provide better handling? Also they really need to get rid of the QG18 and get something stealthier, more upgradeable. I also hate the clutch in my 05...it engages towards the top instead of the bottom if you get what im saying.
> 
> If there were to be a new B16 next year, I would like to see the Special Edition with a SR20 (we can all dream right?). As for the SE-R...I heard that most people had hard times getting them over 250hp am I correct? As for that, Nissan should bring out a more upgradeable motor for this one too.
> 
> What is everybody's opinion on a new B16?


Nissans trying to stay affordable.. but not cheap. hence the current vehicle line up. The Spec V as everyone talks about... is an Auto X stock from the factory.. ad some bolt ons and there you off to the track. for under 20 g's. Man where are you going to see a stock civic doing auto Xing?? The base sentras... well they are econoboxes.. not performance hounds... want solid performance... get a spec v. The base sentras can be beefed up in terms of a turbo... or suspension upgrades. Since most of the SE-R spec v's performance suspension parts fit the 1.8 sentras.... you can make yourself a car that handles pretty damn well! add header, intake, exhaust, crankshaft pulley and bam you have a solid QG18. Just dont buy an automatic....get it in a 5 speed :fluffy: 

as far as a b16? if they are going to introduce a b16.. they make that mofo handle good! as you said.. indepedent suspension for the rear... just make it damn sexy!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

the sr20 is dead, not coming back, the Qr25 replaced it as the big 4 banger... car radio is reporting nissan is pushing back the b16 to 2008 now, originalls it was supposed to be all new in 05...the sentra is not nissan's volume car(altima) and they are keeping similar volumes to previous years, so another facelift is probably on the way... expect the 08 to be offered in at least 2 body styles, although a coupe is not likely... a hatch and sedan are tyhe safe bet... i see the QG being bumped up to 2.0 to give it a bit more powwer to compete, prolly 150 base... the QR get a bump to 200 in the top trim level sentra(may still be called SE-R &/or spec V) it will be based on the renault menage(sp?) platform, that much is assured... stock turbo will NOT ber offered, though i see Nismo parts being abundant, the B15 was not desighned with Nismo in mand as thew Z was, nismo's resurgance happened after the b15, this onew will be designed with an in house tuner in mind...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I forsee in actuality any SE-R/V model comming at least a year after the new body Sentra although sales will probably be the determining factor. Considering the markdowns on current Spec Vs and a tough market, the car does not currently seem to be selling well.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I didnt mean like...the car should come with shit loads of power base. The QG needs to be more upgradeable (Nismo parts). I cant find many upgrades for a QG these days. But since the GA16DE's have some many upgrades available, why not the QG? I just dont understand that. But it must be the presence of the Spec-V that causes manufactorers to not make high performance parts for the QG. I just dont get that at all. Right now, I can see the SE-R catching up with the EVO and WRX. If nissan made an econ car that pushed out as much as the WRX, then people might actually buy it...we never know. If I had the money I sure as hell would. 

I really dont see why Nissan is holding back the B16 until 2008. What happened to the tradition of upgrading the chassis every 4-5 years? If they really want to get interest to their cars, they should drop the 350Z and bring in the Skyline.


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

Biscuit said:


> If they really want to get interest to their cars, they should drop the 350Z and bring in the Skyline.


They already brought the Skyline over. (It's called the G35 in the U.S.)


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Im so uninformed....:loser:


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

My understanding of the whole deal is that the Sentra will be replaced by the Renault Megane. Or a car based on the Megane anyways.


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

sukebegigi said:


> My understanding of the whole deal is that the Sentra will be replaced by the Renault Megane. Or a car based on the Megane anyways.


Either way IMO.. the sentra needs a better chasis... a revised one whatever lol...


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Jarek said:


> Either way IMO.. the sentra needs a better chasis... a revised one whatever lol...


There's nobody on earth who's gonna argue that point. Except maybe Mr.ASSid.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

REPLACE THE SENTRA?! The better not. They have been runnin the Sentra for 23 years! THEY BETTER NOT STOP NOW!!!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

its still gonna be called sentra, but it will be based on the megane platform


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Biscuit said:


> REPLACE THE SENTRA?! The better not. They have been runnin the Sentra for 23 years!


That's true, but not on the B15 chassis! That's the point that's being made, that it's time for a new chassis. But since you mentionned it, I love my car but could car less if they changed the name. Especially if it were a better one.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

I'm not much into the new nissan scene... but your hopes for an SR20-powered B16 will be short-lived, sad to say.


----------



## Osirisdudeman (Oct 19, 2004)

my 89 has rear wheel supp

when they some puting that in?


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Osirisdudeman said:


> when they some puting that in?


I rally know dont.


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

idk if this is true but it seems like Sentras have been getting physically longer ... I am personally a fan of smaller cars with tons of power, rather then a boat with a mid sized engine.
personally I like they way the sentra has always been either econobox or race inspired, it keeps the market open.
I dont think the sentra should b on the Megane platform... IMHO i think it lookes like a friggin elantra ...
just my thoughts ... I think the sentra is a good seller for nissan but its ready for a face lift.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

pete2.0 said:


> idk if this is true but it seems like Sentras have been getting physically longer ... I am personally a fan of smaller cars with tons of power, rather then a boat with a mid sized engine.
> personally I like they way the sentra has always been either econobox or race inspired, it keeps the market open.
> I dont think the sentra should b on the Megane platform... IMHO i think it lookes like a friggin elantra ...
> just my thoughts ... I think the sentra is a good seller for nissan but its ready for a face lift.


I doubt they'd actually try selling that body design over here. Too radical. Too french. But the chassis setup is now where it should be on the new Trophy model so I'd say there's a good chance.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

chassis does not equal body design...

the murano, altima, maxima and quest all share a chassis.... they arent the same car...


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

well is it looking to b really short? I mean I am all in favor of small cars, so much easier to pass than a huge suburban lol
I just hope Nissan doesnt go nuts with it like Mitsubish did to the Eclipse, or Ford did to the Mustang (no offence to it but its not my fac generation ...)


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Well if it is a Renault design then it's likely not going to be a yank tank.


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

lol , well said
I'm in favor of a bigger power plant ... something more than their usual economy model and their se-r model ... something in between that will give good stock power, easy modding and light on the wallet for gas and insurance


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

Well, it's an economy model car... you get what you pay for, right?


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

lol , how bout they have the econo, a mid level, and the SE-R or wut have u as the upper end?
but the mid level should have some luxury combined with some power ... just to make it a general appeal car


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

Sentra --> Altima --> Maxima ?


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

yah but I was thinking more like the XE ---> SE ---> SE-R just give the SE a little more power...


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

Well when you go on increasing power in a car like that... I mean, when you go out and buy an econobox, you buy it for affordability and reliability. And as you know, many cars that come stock nowadays can be given huge power boosts by simply replacing a chip... but of course if you replace the chip, there's an extremely good chance that you'll lose that reliability. Now I'm not much of an enthusiast when it comes to newer nissans, never having owned one, but I've always assumed that the differences between an XE, an SE, and an SE-R were small in terms of power, because, that's just the way she goes usually. I would assume the major differences were what you'd see between a Corolla and a Corolla S: the body looks... sportier? I don't know about that, but if I were looking to buy a car in the same class as a Sentra, I wouldn't be looking for power so much (and neither would pizza delivery guys, young families buying their first vehicle, people that commute to work, etc.), and the so-called lack of power that these cars have, I would assume is on purpose. Now for those of us with dwindling bank accounts, power is a bit out of reach... I drove an 02 Maxima not too long ago, and it's a pretty fast car. I drive my parent's 04 Jetta sometimes when I'm home, and it's got a lot of power too. But you pay to play with those things... 

Of course, there are always the guys that are gonna start with something small and make it big (Mike Young, and Chimmike's project cars, for example), but that's not really a cheap endeavour either... impressive work nonetheless, and always something to think about.

At any rate, the last time I was looking for a car I almost bought a '92 Supra turbo, for $5500... Call me crazy, but I bought an '86 Corolla for $500 instead. I'll wait out on getting a fast car for when I can really afford it.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I have come to the conclusion that the New B16 should come in 4 trims:

The XE - a reliable affordable car thats easy to work on. 
The SE - Luxuy econobox, more power, better features
The SE-R - Like the current one
The SE-R Spec V - We are talkin WRX and Evo power. Very fast and racey.

I think that would be a perfect market for the Sentra. I would also think that the Sentra would need a hybrid model. Honda has them, now Nissan needs to catch up.


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

I dont think Nissan is going to put forward a Hybrid sentra in the next few years ... I have heard of a new altima hybrid that still boasts moderatly good hp. If u tried to hybrid a sentra econo box (best gas mileage neways cause of lower power) then u would rape the power down to nothing ...
I have driven my parents 03 Jetta TDI and that car gets very good gas mileage (my dad can push out like 71 if he trys) but there is NO power and even less pick up
If nissan is going to hybrid the sentra then they are going to have to rethink the whole engine concept so that the car can still move like it wasnt a hybrid.
My best example that I can think of right now is the Prius and the Echo ... if they had tried to hybrid the echo there would have been no power and its speed would b drastically reduced.
Personally, I'd rather burn more dinosaur poo and have some fun while ppl can still find natural fossil fuel... once it becomes out of date I'll chage my mind :fluffy: lol
just a thought ...


----------

